# [strange] after switching user the same firefox opened

## e3k

i am using xfce with 2 users besides root. was working with user1 and did want to switch to user2. i did click logout and logged in as user2. then a strange thing happened:

firefox with the same sites opened that user1 was watching at. and there is no chance that i opened these as user2 before actualy one of the sites i viewed first time in my life.

second time i tried to reproduce also with checking the user and pid of the FF process but it did not happen again.

any idea what that was?

ps: user2 did not have the option 'automaticaly save session on logout' enabled

----------

## gerdesj

The settings for Firefox for each user are (I believe) stored under ~/.mozilla/firefox.

~/ is a Unix and therefore Linux shorthand for home directory.  So assuming that each of your users has a separate home directory then that can't happen.

What is different in your setup?

Cheers

Jon

----------

## e3k

no have only:

/root

/home/userA

/home/userB

they should be all separate and not sharing any files.

----------

## TomWij

 *e3k wrote:*   

> i did click logout and logged in as user2

 

How exactly? All in the GUI?

Did you try to open a terminal and looked which home directory you are in?

Can you look at the directories to see if they are proper and not odd symlinks?

Can you strace firefox to see where it is reading from?

----------

## e3k

did use the xfce logout and login to switch between the 2 users.

i did not check the home, but the background of xfce and also the layout of panels were different from the userA.

there are no symlinks in home dirs and the home dirs themself are directories and not symlinks.

if i could reproduce i would do the strace or at least i could check with ps which user is running FF. unfortunately i could not reproduce after the 1 time it happened.

---

checked the symlinks. 4 of them at userB. pointing to var and tmp. no FF stuff

ad strace: i did not start firefox that time it opened automaticaly despite the fact that i do not save session as userB in xfce

i use userB only for unetbootin which demand root in X. when working as root i use ctrl alt F1

----------

